
Nutritionally Complete Instant Ramen - starpilot
https://shop.viteramen.com/
======
ada1981
Not cheap this is over $3/unit vs 25 cents.

~~~
starpilot
This is much healthier and actually has protein and fat. A block of Maruchan
is like a half cup of flour and salt.

~~~
ada1981
I’m just curious if the people who buy .25 cent Raman are into spending 10x
for a meal. And people who are spending $3 on soup could buy Amy’s or another
premium brand.

